# Travel Trailer Frame On A



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

HI everyone. As you know we have traded our Outback for a lighter SOB. For those of you who don't know, you can find the post in last few days. One of the members suggested I check into the BALNORCO FRAME on the tt. If you know me at all, you know I took the bull by the horns when I got the suggestion, we haven't signed on the dotted line yet. 
This morning I had looonnnggg talk with Dutchman. He said the whole situation snowballed from a Cal man that sued because his frame bent. As it turned out, he had welded a box to the back of his trailer to carry a portable scooter.First he pointed out that no one should alter the frame on ANY tt in any way unless the manufacturer has specified it is ok. That being said, the ultra lite trailers will tolerate even less altering, in this case...welding on the frame and adding weight. He also told me that in the cases of bent frames, it has been proven it was due to the owner overloading the tt. I see it as if you are going to own an ultra light or have to due to weight issues, it's even more essential that you follow the specs. For us, no problem, we are 2 adults in one trailer. I am very very pleased the Outbacker mentioned it to me and I was given the opportunity to research it. I have to assume that Dutchman was being honest, if not...well, there is now a documented conversation and should he less that truthful there could realisticly be a new line of trailers called "DOXIE DEN" when I am done with them!


----------



## camping479

Always pays to do your homework









Mike


----------



## map guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> HI everyone. As you know we have traded our Outback for a lighter SOB. For those of you who don't know, you can find the post in last few days. One of the members suggested I check into the BALNORCO FRAME on the tt. If you know me at all, you know I took the bull by the horns when I got the suggestion, we haven't signed on the dotted line yet.
> This morning I had looonnnggg talk with Dutchman. He said the whole situation snowballed from a Cal man that sued because his frame bent. As it turned out, he had welded a box to the back of his trailer to carry a portable scooter.First he pointed out that no one should alter the frame on ANY tt in any way unless the manufacturer has specified it is ok. That being said, the ultra lite trailers will tolerate even less altering, in this case...welding on the frame and adding weight. He also told me that in the cases of bent frames, it has been proven it was due to the owner overloading the tt. I see it as if you are going to own an ultra light or have to due to weight issues, it's even more essential that you follow the specs. For us, no problem, we are 2 adults in one trailer. I am very very pleased the Outbacker mentioned it to me and I was given the opportunity to research it. I have to assume that Dutchman was being honest, if not...well, there is now a documented conversation and should he less that truthful there could realisticly be a new line of trailers called "DOXIE DEN" when I am done with them!


You might want to research this issue a bit more.... Dutchman has a lot of problems here and does deny warranty a lot on these frames. Remember Dutchman Division of Thor is causing Thor to restate their SEC filing because of accounting problems .... The problems are with the longer units like the one you are looking at. The most common denied warranty claim is from dragging the tail on a driveway entrance/exit were the skids contact the ground then bend the frame. Jayco has had this problem but has been more stand up in response ...

We were very interested in an Aerolite model until research uncovered the frame warranty can-of-worms. If you boondock / travel rough terrain investigate more before signing!

Map Guy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I read your post (I didn't tell the guy where I was reading it from ) to Brad at Dutchman. He again verbalizes they will stand behind damage under normal circumstances. If we drag because there is incline to get to fueling station and it's not out of the ordinary, they would find it in their best interest to warranty it. As for the SEC stuff, well I don't understand it all but when companies lose ground for whatever reason , they take necessary action. Outcome can be good or bad. The last company I worked for, reorganized and went public and they are now doing fantastic. After the coversations I had witht he rep that was here and again today with her boss , they will know me if I have an issue. 
As I scoured the web I found time and again many makes and models with their issues. Whether I own an Outback or pop up or ultralight or $500,000 coach, there WILL be a problem somewhere, sometime, some worse that others. 
Rick and I don't do the on the bumpy bad roads to get to secluded spot camping, if we did, I would feel differently. However, whenever we do go somewhere I will be jumping out and observing the situation


----------



## Crismon4

I have no worries that you've done your research and will ensure that all is covered with your new TT!

...if they aren't already, I'm sure you'll bring the Dutchmen equipment up to snuff


----------



## map guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I read your post (I didn't tell the guy where I was reading it from ) to Brad at Dutchman. He again verbalizes they will stand behind damage under normal circumstances. If we drag because there is incline to get to fueling station and it's not out of the ordinary, they would find it in their best interest to warranty it. As for the SEC stuff, well I don't understand it all but when companies lose ground for whatever reason , they take necessary action. Outcome can be good or bad. The last company I worked for, reorganized and went public and they are now doing fantastic. After the coversations I had witht he rep that was here and again today with her boss , they will know me if I have an issue.
> As I scoured the web I found time and again many makes and models with their issues. Whether I own an Outback or pop up or ultralight or $500,000 coach, there WILL be a problem somewhere, sometime, some worse that others.
> Rick and I don't do the on the bumpy bad roads to get to secluded spot camping, if we did, I would feel differently. However, whenever we do go somewhere I will be jumping out and observing the situation


The only way I relate the SEC stuff to your trailer purchase is the honesty issue as a corporate policy on addressing problems encountered. As long as you and yours are satisfied that is great!

For my family the issues of the NORCO frame are enough to steer me away. The fit and finish issues will be present in any trailer on a dealers lot and don't necessarily disqualify a unit from consideration but ongoing structural issues such as a frame collapsing from a scrap entering or exiting a driveway is another story. The sad fact is that trailers drag the ground a lot more than most people realize.

Map Guy


----------



## Nathan

All trailer brands have issues. I'm sure some are cost shortcuts, som are mistakes, some lack of maintenance,some misuse, and some abuse. On the internet they are always someone else's fault!









Good luck with the new trailer. It looks great!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Nathan said:


> All trailer brands have issues. I'm sure some are cost shortcuts, som are mistakes, some lack of maintenance,some misuse, and some abuse. On the internet they are always someone else's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new trailer. It looks great!


thanks for the feedback


----------



## jetjane

I think those problems with the Bal/Norco frames might be dealt with now with extra structural support. It wasn't just Dutchmen but with many others like the Keystone Zeppelins too I think. I've seen pictures and read about it on other forums like the "darkside" and the Keystone-camping one. You might want to check them out.


----------



## Scrib

I've read a little bit about this problem (maybe too little?) - I thought the Zep did not exhibit any problems with the frame, which is one reason that people were suspecting the designs of the other trailer manufacturers to be at fault?


----------



## GoVols

Maybe this is why my 26RS sits up so high. I could fall off a 12 inch curb and not scrape bottom!


----------

